# Relabeling Outerwear



## kware1 (Jun 30, 2013)

I understand that it is standard practice to relabel t shirts with our own brand. But how about items such as jackets and dress/casual shirts. I wouldn't think I could just relabel a Calvin Klein item. Is it not the same thing?


----------

